# stripping number boards on USAT



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Is it safe to use brake fluid?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

On the clear plastic? I'd be wary.. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd try rubbing alcohol and a q-tip first. Or smoke fluid. That takes off aristo lettering quite cleanly.


----------



## cprwatcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Agreed... alcohol... 

I find brake fluid changes the plastic... making it more brittle, harder to handle... 

John.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Clear plastic is usually much more sensitive than opaque... brittle and cracking I have seen.. 

I start with the mildest solvent I can find, that just takes the paint/whatever off... if something does not work, I try something stronger. 



Regards, Greg


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

alcohol does not seem to affect it at all - brake fluid is taking it's sweet time also!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmm... I try "lift-off", but it's close to kerosene... 

When that fails, I go to pure alcohol, not the rubbing stuff... (sometimes hard to find)... up from that I try freon, (hmm... guess you can't get that any more), then paint thinner... 

much above that melts almost any plastic.... have you tried "goof-off" (yellow liquid, in Lowes, Home Depot) 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

man these things are stubborn, brake fluid looks like it is SLOWLY working as long I I don't scrath too bad with Q tip. I have Kerosene...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I would try the kerosene before the brake fluid... brake fluid has been known to have really bad effects on certain plastics, like they crack into pieces the day after. 

There is some weird solvent type chemical in brake fluid. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

washed tham and are now bathing in kerosene. I did not even find these as replacement parts from USAT on their site.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Many items are not listed. A call to Mike in USAT parts often yields great results... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

well I left them in the Kerosene bath all night (forgot) and it did not faze the paint but pretty much destroyed the plastic! Brittle and they cracked in half. Could probably use them but need new ones. DANG just asked Robbie to order me some bulbs etc. on his order yesterday and forgot these! MORE freight charges! Radio shack did not have the Bridge rectifier I need ether so I have to order that online also! Project is being delayed but I love it and am learning allot in the process.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

John, you can use any of the "larger" full wave bridges, it won't hurt, they just cost a bit more. 

For the number boards, I think a call to USAT is in order, remember to ask for Mike in parts. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks Greg, I have the Mother in Law stopping at another radio shack in a couple of hours and I just let her know this. Mike @ USAT - thanks again, I wonder what else I am going to break or need before this project is over? hehe


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Called Mike, $11 later and he was very helpful! Hopefully I will have all parts by next weekend and can git er dun


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Mike is great, I made sure to tell Charlie Ro personally, although I'm sure he's heard it many times. 

A single person like that can make all the difference. 

Glad you have positive progress.... have fun. 

Regards, Greg


----------

